# How far along were you when you miscarried before?



## Snowglobe21

Hi everyone, I'm just wondering how far everyone was along when they miscarried before? Have you past that time now with your current pregnancy? And when did you first start spotting or notice blood and how long after was the mc


----------



## mamaduke

Snowglobe21 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just wondering how far everyone was along when they miscarried before? Have you past that time now with your current pregnancy? And when did you first start spotting or notice blood and how long after was the mc

- I miscarried around 7w. Had a baby there but no yolk sac.
- Long past that time now. I'm at 38.5 weeks now.
- Never noticed any spotting or blood. We caught my m/c at my 8w u/s to confirm the pregnancy with the OB.
- Ended up having the OB give me some pills to start the m/c process, which kicked in within a few hours and lasted a few weeks. :cry:


----------



## paigeypoo

first pg was lost at 26 weeks in april 2005, same day labour started bleeding started.
had 2 healthy kids 2007 and 2008
mc october 2009 twin sacks roughly 6 weeks, expelled one sack before any spotting and the second a few days later with light-heavy bleeding
blightened ovum at 9 weeks december 2009 had to get a d&c
mc march 2010 5 weeks or less heavy bleeding and cramping for 10 days
lost pg at 18 weeks and was a boy in september 2011 started spotting at 6w 6d and continued until delivery at 18 weeks
currenly pg and im very hopeful!


----------



## yellowyamyam

Lost our son at 16 weeks + 5 days on 19 Dec 2011
Am currently 4-5 weeks pregnant (no AF after miscarriage). Got my BFP 1.5weeks ago.
My last pregnancy, I started spotting from 5 weeks until 12 weeks. No bleeding before MC. It just went POP and water gushed out followed by my baby about 10 mins after.


----------



## SabrinaKat

I had my mc at 7-8wks, but had been bleeding for about two weeks (brown, then red); then the mc (natural) itself, which lasted for a week, with heavy bleeding, clots and cramps.

I had two possible chemicals in the two years before I got pregnant last June. I didn't test until I had missed two (28) cycles as I was afraid that it was delayed due to stress and I had/have erratic cycles (21 to 44 days) and we were about to start IVF and was afraid something was seriously wrong with me (so wasn't drinking, taking multi-vitamins, etc., anyway). I had some spotting that week and a gush of red and figured it was starting all over again e.g. another chemical or mc, but nope -- was pregnant naturally and this time, a sticky, -- (exciting to see him at the 9wk scan! ) and all the scans/tests, etc., were fine. In fact, my pregnancy was so normal and routine until wk32 when I developed high blood pressure, but baby was always fine!

Psychologically, that I 'made it' past 8wks when I saw the GP was a huge mental milstone for me, and it was so exciting to see a good scan at 9wks! So, am proof that you can survive a loss and even though I worried every single day, LO came perfect and is perfect!

best wishes


----------



## naitken

Our first pregnancy was 14.5 weeks along when we lost LO. I'm currently 38 weeks into the second with no problems at all!


----------



## melfy77

For my first one was last december. I was 4 weeks 5 days, and it was a slightly than heavier period. This one, well I'm still waiting for a natural MC. My levels dropped last thursday, so it's just a matter of time. I'm currently 5 weeks 6 days.


----------



## aliss

I was almost 10 weeks with my MC. I was bleeding for over a month quite heavily (subchorionic haematoma). Ironically, I stopped bleeding when the heartbeat stopped. I took some pills to help induce the MC, it was not occurring naturally. 3 days after the pills, I passed the fetus/sac at home. 

I am now 10-12 weeks (unsure due to the MC) and have had zero bleeding.


----------



## Mrs.Garcia

The first time I was about 4 weeks along, it was an ectopic pregnancy. Started to bleed a little and then was rushed to the hospital. Managed to keep my tube.

The second time I was about 8 weeks. In the middle of the night I started having horrible pain but went into denial and tried to fall asleep. A few hours after that I went to the bathroom half asleep and felt as if a tampon was slipping out, I looked down and was covered in blood, and saw this tiny human shape in a little bloody bag in the toilet. And then went in shock.

This pregnancy has been very stressful and scary, but I try to relax and keep busy as much as I can so my baby doesn't suffer because of this. 
I hope I can finally have this baby!


----------



## Pink Sunshine

Mc #1: 3/2011 at 6 weeks
mc #2: 8/2011 at 9 weeks
now 14+5! 

With this pregnancy, every time my baby had passed the age of my previous babies, I took us out to celebrate. First, i took us to lunch and I bought myself a pair of shoes. Next, I took us to lunch and bought some maternity clothes and sunglasses. I am looking forward to all of our celebrations we will have together.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

I m/c at 9weeks but my poor lil baby had died at 6weeks, i started spotting on the sat and had my first ever scan on the monday, this is when i found out that my lil bean had now heartbeat :( i went home that day and started to bleed heavily and then sitting at the loo felt a pop and that was my bub.. i didnt look (but looking back now i wish i had for closure) my bleeding came to just slight bleeding for the next week and then stopped ... had a perfect 2 cycles after that (28days and 27days) and got my BFP on the 31st Dec :) i am now 15weeks today and i was so so so relieved to pass my hurdle date now im going strong and have a super healthy lil fighter .. cant wait to hold my rainbow baby in my arms


----------



## Abbyjoy815

The first time for me was 8 weeks. I was young and had no parental guidence at the time and the doctor did not do a dnc even though I didn't pass baby for over a month! I wish to God I would have filed a law suite now! I ended up filling bathtubs with blood and got a really bad infection in my uterous! I think that messed me up for future pregnancies because I lost my second one at 16 weeks! :cry:

God finally blessed me with my beautiful son and everything, including him, turned out perfect! I Lost my fourth pregnancy at 11 weeks and had to schedule my second dnc percedure that I also had with my second mc. 

Now I am 16 weeks and I pray that this baby will stick...I'm already in love :cloud9: Good luck with everything!! But I NEVER had any mc symptoms execpt a whole 5 weeks after losing my first...I guess my body is just strange..


----------



## SatansSprite

I had a son born in 2007, then last year I had a MC at 18 weeks, contractions and light bleeding for 5 days and then sort of suddenly on the 5th day my waters literally burst. My DH took me right away to the ER and I then delivered the baby probably within half hour of the waters breaking. I started bleeding badly immediately after the waters broke and almost needed a transfusion because my blood pressure had gotten so low.


----------

